# Sketchup 3D Software



## Cedge (Oct 19, 2007)

I was looking through Popular Science magazine today and spotted mention of a 3D program I'd not encountered before. It's a freebie called "Sketchup". I'm always looking to add to my graphics weaponry, so I popped over to www.sketchup.com and was immediately blown away.

Someone has finally taken the learning curve out of doing 3d modeling. You'll have to see it to understand how intuitive the darned thing is. It's like doing what Bogster calls a "fag packet sketch", but on steroids. Take the time to watch a couple of the demo videos and you just might find something you can actually use, right out of the gate. 

It won't quite do the level of realism I work with, but for design work it's totally beyond belief for its very intuitive common sense interface and format. Having climbed quite a long learning curve in the past, I can tell you this software would have  been a godsend when I first began. Lots of easy to follow video tutorials make it simple to get going. 

Digits are much cheaper than metal and a couple of hours of test fitting a design on the computer will save you untold cursing, once the metal chips start collecting.

Check it out at http://sketchup.com . 

Steve


----------



## wareagle (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing with all of us.  Your are correct in that it is much easier to work the kinks out of a design with a CAD program that it is to make parts until it gets figured out.


----------



## Canyonman (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Cedge,

I have had this downloaded for awhile and was just to tired for the learning curve, but this Rocks!

I drew a decent sketch of a table set-up first thing out of the box!

You are correct, just run thru the tutorials and get drawing!

Ken


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve:
    looks interesting I have heard of the program on other boards. but like others have been a little shy of trying it due to the learning curve issues.I think I will download it at work on th dsl line it would take a couple hours on dial up. 
Tin


----------

